# Damn! I got a tip for returning keys to a PAX. First time tip for returning stuff.



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

PAX found key chain in my back seat today. It had two house keys and a automobile radio fob on it. The radio fobs cost $125 to $200 to replace. I put it in the glove compartment expecting to photograph it and drop it off at the San Diego Uber office. 

I received a panicked phone call about 11 pm from the woman that lost it. I was 10 min away, turned off app and drove to Little Italy to return the keys. I got $5 for the trouble. Not much, but it was the first tip for driving to return an item. 

Some folks get it.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

With that $5, I received a total of $22 bucks in tips last night. 
Someone must have put something in the water.....


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> With that $5, I received a total of $22 bucks in tips last night.
> Someone must have put something in the water.....


Don't get scared, it won't last.


----------



## Bill Wirth (Jan 1, 2015)

Yeah I make the pax come to me for phones and such because usually won't tip. Am not impressed with the uber generation!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Whats a "radio" fob?


----------



## Gretzky (Aug 1, 2015)

I had a Pax in a HUGE rush to catch a flight forget his bag. He frantically called as I rolled away, and I simply had to drive around the block to get it to him. Upon arrival, he did the cool guy hand shake and dropped a $20 in my hand. Funny thing is he didn't tip on the original ride.

We may be on to something hahaha #Kidding


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

got a $10 for iPhone return.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I did get $20 last week because I returned a new iPhone. 
Some folks get it... Not many. I have a total of two tips for returning lost items.

I am starting to believe the guys that just toss lost items. It generally costs more to return them than it is worth. 

I am considering dropping off lost items at the local cop shop.


----------



## Edantes (Apr 18, 2015)

I got a $40 tip for returning a $300 pair of sunglasses. Was only 10 minutes out of my way. Then of course I have returned someone's Iphone and they didn't even say thank you.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I keep in mind "Theft of lost property" is a crime. 
Theft of an iPhone is "Grand Theft". 
I return that shit, or take it to the local Uber office.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Whats a "radio" fob?


The key fob for push-button start cars... keys stay in your pocket (or wherever), but need to be in close proximity to car for it to start.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

I have a shoe box in my trunk. Half the time I don't find the stuff in my car right away -- so no idea whose it is. So everything goes in the box. I make no effort to try and get it returned. Most cases I don't know whose it is anyways. There is like 4 pairs of sunglasses -- a hotel key (with a key, not a card). And a shoe (really, yes-a shoe). 

I had a gallon of tea left in my trunk (grocery store rider), and had him a 2nd time a week later, and gave it back to him... He laughed and told me that wasn't necessary -- but gave me a buck... The tea only cost like $2.49 LOL... ROFL... but he did take it... 

After 30 days... I purge or keep... It's riders stuff -- if it's important they can do the leg work. It's far easier for them to tell uber they may have left something in a ride on Wednesday night -- than for me to go through and guess which rider may have left it. So, I put it all back on the customer.


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

Gretzky said:


> I had a Pax in a HUGE rush to catch a flight forget his bag. He frantically called as I rolled away, and I simply had to drive around the block to get it to him. Upon arrival, he did the cool guy hand shake and dropped a $20 in my hand. Funny thing is he didn't tip on the original ride.
> 
> We may be on to something hahaha #Kidding


$20 bucks? Damn. If only the guy who forgot his $20 in my car would have given a tip when I returned it.

It's funny here. Mostly rich people too where I am.


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

DB2448 said:


> $20 bucks? Damn. If only the guy who forgot his $20 in my car would have given a tip when I returned it.
> 
> It's funny here. Mostly rich people too where I am.


NO way in hell im returning cash. It could be anybodys


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

corrado said:


> NO way in hell im returning cash. It could be anybodys


It was his. We had just stopped by the bank and he was my first ride of the day.


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

DB2448 said:


> It was his. We had just stopped by the bank and he was my first ride of the day.


You missed the point


----------

